# COVID-19



## daydreambeliever (Mar 12, 2020)

Is anybody else stressed about the possibility of NCEES cancelling the exam due to COVID-19? The thought popped into my head earlier this week and I just pushed it aside. Things in my area have gotten more real today. My office is more than likely going to be closing and we will work from home. There are so many events that are being cancelled and organizations suspending/cancelling activities. Most colleges in the area are starting online classes on Monday or are extending spring break another week then re-evaluating. 

My exam is being held at a college! I guess as long as the school itself doesn't completely shut down we'll be fine. IDK

Am I being irrational here? I'm having a really hard time focusing at work and studying knowing that April 17th might not be test day. I don't want to keep taking time away from my family for no reason. 

Am I the only one freaking out here? It just hit me today.


----------



## wiliki (Mar 12, 2020)

You’re not being irrational, I’ve thought the same thing as well. I’ve even considered contacting NCEES to inquire on this situation...


----------



## DLD PE (Mar 12, 2020)

If they postponed it until July, we could have Corona with Lyme.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Mar 12, 2020)

NCEES will be updating this web page. Yes I'm freaking out. I have studied pretty much 5.5-6 months solid for this test. 

https://ncees.org/covid-19/


----------



## WickedYetCivil (Mar 12, 2020)

I am right there with ya! Keep an eye on NCEES website and let’s hope that worst case they reschedule vs completely canceling the test. I would be okay having to keep material fresh for another month vs 6 more months.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah postponing out for another month wouldn't be horrible.  I just don't want to wait until Oct.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Mar 13, 2020)

NCEES canceled the exam for april 2020. so frustrating....!!


----------



## DLD PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Ugh.  Wife will NOT be happy.  I'm going to have to figure out how to convince her that I need to retake it in October.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

ALL THE BAD WORDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Mar 13, 2020)

I am beyond devastated. I signed up for Zach Stone's class (the best there is) and hammered through EVERYTHING. I have over 350+ hours studied. I am beyond devastated.


----------



## WickedYetCivil (Mar 13, 2020)

daydreambeliever said:


> ALL THE BAD WORDS!!!!!!!


Agreed! Now I wonder when they will update the references I sure hope they don't change! I'm civil with structural depth so I don't wanna have to get all new stuff...


----------



## DLD PE (Mar 13, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> I am beyond devastated. I signed up for Zach Stone's class (the best there is) and hammered through EVERYTHING. I have over 350+ hours studied. I am beyond devastated.


We just need to regroup and get ready to take it in October that's all we can do


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

I can only imagine how you guys are feeling right now! It really sucks. At least if you now plan to take it in Oct, you can slow your studying pace down and spend some time with your families. A nice long break, then getting back into it would actually help you retain more information, so at least there's that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 13, 2020)

WickedYetCivil said:


> Agreed! Now I wonder when they will update the references I sure hope they don't change! I'm civil with structural depth so I don't wanna have to get all new stuff...


That's a great question to ask in the structural sub-forum - folks there may have insights to how often the standards change for your particular test.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can only imagine how you guys are feeling right now! It really sucks. At least if you now plan to take it in Oct, you can slow your studying pace down and spend some time with your families. A nice long break, then getting back into it would actually help you retain more information, so at least there's that.


That's what's more depressing. Now we get 1 shot before it goes to CBT. So now I gladly bought all these reference books , tabs, online course, etc etc etc etc.... and I get 1 chance. After that, it goes to CBT and all of that is completely wasted time.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> That's what's more depressing. Now we get 1 shot before it goes to CBT. So now I gladly bought all these reference books , tabs, online course, etc etc etc etc.... and I get 1 chance. After that, it goes to CBT and all of that is completely wasted time.


Well it's still tentative for 2021! Hopefully it won't convert in April 2021. But, you won't need more than 1 chance!


----------



## akyip (Mar 13, 2020)

Gahhh, I just got that email as well.

I have a question regarding the one year rule. I'm talking about that policy where you have to pass the PE Exam within one year of getting your approval letter to take the exam (otherwise you have to reapply). Does the one year "reset" or get delayed (for lack of better words) if NCEES is the one canceling the exam? Does anyone know?


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 13, 2020)

akyip said:


> I'm talking about that policy where you have to pass the PE Exam within one year of getting your approval letter to take the exam (otherwise you have to reapply).


Is this a state board thing or an NCEES thing?


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> At least if you now plan to take it in Oct, you can slow your studying pace down and spend some time with your families. A nice long break, then getting back into it would actually help you retain more information, so at least there's that.


Definitely going to take a break and get back to doing some a the things I enjoy, then when I mentally get over this I will get back to it but at a slower pace. 

I took a vacation day today to study and do some things around the house. I think I'm just going to walk to the bar now. I think I need beer!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

akyip said:


> Does the one year "reset" or get delayed (for lack of better words) if NCEES is the one canceling the exam? Does anyone know?


The email that I got said to give them (NCEES) some time to work everything out before contacting them or your state board.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is this a state board thing or an NCEES thing?


state board


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 13, 2020)

akyip said:


> Gahhh, I just got that email as well.
> 
> I have a question regarding the one year rule. I'm talking about that policy where you have to pass the PE Exam within one year of getting your approval letter to take the exam (otherwise you have to reapply). Does the one year "reset" or get delayed (for lack of better words) if NCEES is the one canceling the exam? Does anyone know?


That is a question for your state board as each state has different requirements when it comes to sitting for the exam.


----------



## speakeelsy PE (Mar 13, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> I am beyond devastated. I signed up for Zach Stone's class (the best there is) and hammered through EVERYTHING. I have over 350+ hours studied. I am beyond devastated.


Same! Why can't they just delay it a month or 2?


----------



## DLD PE (Mar 13, 2020)

speakeelsy said:


> Same! Why can't they just delay it a month or 2?


Because in 2 months we'll have Lyme with the Corona.


----------



## Dude99 (Mar 13, 2020)

I don't understand why they are automatically refunding rather than asking if you want one or rescheduled for Oct.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 13, 2020)

WickedYetCivil said:


> Now I wonder when they will update the references I sure hope they don't change! I'm civil with structural depth so I don't wanna have to get all new stuff...


Not sure about Civil/Structural. For electrical the main code book (NEC) we have to bring was update for 2020 so I think NCEES will start using that version in 2021. I could be wrong though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 13, 2020)

daydreambeliever said:


> Not sure about Civil/Structural. For electrical the main code book (NEC) we have to bring was update for 2020 so I think NCEES will start using that version in 2021. I could be wrong though.


your thought process aligns with what I've seen. They *may* delay the switch due to transition to CBT. But who knows!


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Mar 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can only imagine how you guys are feeling right now! It really sucks. At least if you now plan to take it in Oct, you can slow your studying pace down and spend some time with your families. A nice long break, then getting back into it would actually help you retain more information, so at least there's that.






daydreambeliever said:


> Definitely going to take a break and get back to doing some a the things I enjoy, then when I mentally get over this I will get back to it but at a slower pace.
> 
> I took a vacation day today to study and do some things around the house. I think I'm just going to walk to the bar now. I think I need beer!


That I would  definitely do at this moment. I'll take a break from studying, enjoy the thing that I typically do , and spend time with family. I would still study but not as much as I do at the past 5 months.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 13, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> That's what's more depressing. Now we get 1 shot before it goes to CBT. So now I gladly bought all these reference books , tabs, online course, etc etc etc etc.... and I get 1 chance. After that, it goes to CBT and all of that is completely wasted time.


Many people have concerns when the exam switches over to CBT, I was one of them. But the pass rates have increased, and the wait time has decreased. Examinees shouldn't fear the next format. I would personally recommend that people try to be one of the first ones to take the CBT exam, rather than waiting a few months.



daydreambeliever said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> > akyip said:
> ...


^this  lusone:



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's still tentative for 2021! Hopefully it won't convert in April 2021. But, you won't need more than 1 chance!
> ...


I HIGHLY doubt they'll delay the transition. The only way I see it getting delayed is if society gets "shut down" for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 14, 2020)

As an April 2018 test taker I'll preface by saying I'm sorry everybody.  I can only imagine your frustration right now. But folks, if you end up having to do the CBT I doubt you have much reason to feel dismayed.  As @RBHeadge PE mentioned, pass rates are higher with CBT exams than pencil/paper across the board.  And although this is a personal preference, I find doing Ctrl-F in a PDF to seek out information much easier than endlessly flipping through dusty books that may not even possess what you're looking for. 

Also, the only way in which any of your study materials are a waste is if you didn't crack them open.  Not being able to take your books into the exam doesn't negate their value.  If through your studying you got a greater understanding of the material from them they have served their purpose.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 14, 2020)

BirdGrave said:


> Also, the only way in which any of your study materials are a waste is if you didn't crack them open.  Not being able to take your books into the exam doesn't negate their value.  If through your studying you got a greater understanding of the material from them they have served their purpose.


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 15, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Many people have concerns when the exam switches over to CBT, I was one of them. But the pass rates have increased, and the wait time has decreased. Examinees shouldn't fear the next format. I would personally recommend that people try to be one of the first ones to take the CBT exam, rather than waiting a few months.
> 
> ^this  lusone:
> 
> I HIGHLY doubt they'll delay the transition. The only way I see it getting delayed is if society gets "shut down" for a prolonged period of time.


If anything I see them redoubling their efforts to expedite the transition over to CBT for PEs for all disciplines, given that it looks like life will be reoriented around social distancing for the next couple of years while a vaccine is still being developed.


----------

